# How to remove front bumper?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A large hammer? Telephone pole. Head-on collision with a car. Etc?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

MP81 said:


> A large hammer? Telephone pole. Head-on collision with a car. Etc?


Yeah, those seem to work pretty well in the pictures I have seen posted around the web. Problem is getting the parts to go back on afterwards.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Duct tape!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

For clarification I have a gen 2.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZL1420 (Sep 8, 2019)

I’m trying to look for the same thing, and can’t find anything, I see this is kinda of an old thread, but did you have any luck? People seem to get a lot more jackass and smartassed comments on this forum instead of the help that they are supposed to provide. On the 5th and 6th Gen forums for camaros, everyone seems to help rather than harp on someone looking for advice


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven't seen a Gen 2 one yet, but this might be a starting point (Gen 1)


----------



## ZL1420 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks man, I saw that one already, helps a bit but I’d rather have an exact way to do it, I got the day off so I’m experimenting right now, thanks again


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Somebody might post that works at a body shop or something but typically late model bumpers are attached pretty similarly across the board. I'd be really surprised if the gen 2 is any different than the gen1 besides bolt and clip locations.


----------



## ZL1420 (Sep 8, 2019)

Yeah I know, I figured that, I got it all taken care of, I just like having something in front of me especially when I gotta rely on it for a daily, I hate pulling and tugging on stuff only to find out there was one hidden bolt and end up with a broken tab lol. I’m building a 5th gen Camaro and I know they are all pretty much the same, but I’ve got a 6th gen ZL1 and 2 4th gens and there’s sometimes I just want to see something done before I go and try it out myself, but I do appreciate the replies


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Like to know myself how to safely remove front and rear facias.


----------



## ZL1420 (Sep 8, 2019)

I don’t know if it was the fastest way, pretty sure it wasn’t, but I just removed the trim cover piece under the hood by the latch, took off bottom splitter (if that’s what you wanna call it), removed the wheel well liners to gain access to bolts that bolt the bumper cover to the fender seems, disconnected all the light wiring, and then played the adult/car version of hide and seek. I only did the front, and also only did it to remove the grill trim pieces to wrap them, I hate plasti dip, and don’t want to try and wrap or paint them in the car, rather have the wrap tucked around the edges, I probably could of gotten it all off with removing the bumper, but it was a lot easier with the bumper off and on a panel stand. No clue about the rear I’m sure it’s the same hide and seek game. I cat believe there’s nothing online for it, they’ve been out long enough and I find all sorts of stuff for all my camaros, and even have seen some stuff for my wife’s blazer. Good luck if your doing it, it wasn’t hard just frustrating and time consuming hunting and searching


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here are a few pics of one off the vehicle:





Amazon.com: MBI AUTO - Primered, Front Bumper Cover Fascia for 2016 2017 2018 Chevy Cruze Sedan & Hatch 16 17 18, GM1000A01: Automotive


Buy MBI AUTO - Primered, Front Bumper Cover Fascia for 2016 2017 2018 Chevy Cruze Sedan & Hatch 16 17 18, GM1000A01: Bumper Covers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com






and an exploded parts view:


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Here are a few pics of one off the vehicle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link is for an Altima FYI. I clicked cuz I was curious and then was like wait a min that doesn't look right haha


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

ZL1420 said:


> I don’t know if it was the fastest way, pretty sure it wasn’t, but I just removed the trim cover piece under the hood by the latch, took off bottom splitter (if that’s what you wanna call it), removed the wheel well liners to gain access to bolts that bolt the bumper cover to the fender seems, disconnected all the light wiring, and then played the adult/car version of hide and seek. I only did the front, and also only did it to remove the grill trim pieces to wrap them, I hate plasti dip, and don’t want to try and wrap or paint them in the car, rather have the wrap tucked around the edges, I probably could of gotten it all off with removing the bumper, but it was a lot easier with the bumper off and on a panel stand. No clue about the rear I’m sure it’s the same hide and seek game. I cat believe there’s nothing online for it, they’ve been out long enough and I find all sorts of stuff for all my camaros, and even have seen some stuff for my wife’s blazer. Good luck if your doing it, it wasn’t hard just frustrating and time consuming hunting and searching


Nice! Glad it worked out. Did you take any photos along the way? That would be helpful for people like yourself searching in the future.


----------



## ZL1420 (Sep 8, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Nice! Glad it worked out. Did you take any photos along the way? That would be helpful for people like yourself searching in the future.


No I didn’t, and I’m a dip **** for not doing so. I didn’t think about it till I took a picture of it after I finished it. On the bright side, if you wanna call it that, I’m gonna do it all over again, because I don’t like how it turned out. I wrapped all the chrome bits on it, and wanted it all tucked in and it just didn’t turn out how I wanted it too, and I don’t think it’s hold up good enough. So I’m gonna re-do it in a couple weeks, sand it all down and Duracote it all, that way I really don’t have to worry about if rock chips, salt, and such with it. I’m also gonna prep, bondo, and sand out the bottom splitter and the rest of the black plastic bits and duracote them as well. I will post pics to this thread when I do that. If people don’t know Duracoat, it’s a firearm finish that is like powder coating but better in my opinion. I have it done on the forks of my Harley and after 3 years not a scratch or chip in them, will keep this updated


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> That link is for an Altima FYI. I clicked cuz I was curious and then was like wait a min that doesn't look right haha


OOPs, Fixed!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Just pulled the front facia off yesterday to install dual horns and an aftermarket front curb sensor strip. Not as difficult as I thought. I left the wheels on and had the front wheels on ramps. Some bottom bolts and a pull pin. Wheel well two screws and a pull pin. Inside wheel well look for a 7mm bolt between fender and facia. It's kind of hidden. Then the top four 7mm bolts. Slowly pop off sides once you have those two 7mm bolts removed inside fender facia area. Lower part pops out over lip. Top pulls up and out. Temp sensor connector and fog lights if equipped connectors and cable routing standoffs need to be removed while holding facia partially removed. You dont want to damage the harness by pulling off too hard. The main thing is to go slow and pay attention to details. I suggest two persons for this task and lay down a blanket on the ground to protect the facia once its off. If your in a hurry then don't do the job. 

I have a 2018 sedan diesel. The hatchback may or may not be the same. The sedan was built in the USA, the Hatchback was built in Mexico. So you may need instructions in Mexican for the hatchback. Ok I meant Spanish. Just kidding.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I have a service repair manual on USB at home, but I did look at the removal process. It says to remove 3 screws or fasteners in the front wheel wells, the skid panels on the bottom but I suspect that might be optional. The front bumper itself separates into 2 parts. In the engine bay there are some bolts near the headlights and the rest should be obvious. To re-install you need to attach it at an angle, but I could be wrong about that.


----------

